# Ornate Wood Turtle breeders?



## jstevens4 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi all, I’m looking for a captive bred ornate wood turtle. Willing to adopt or buy from a breeder. Thank you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 17, 2021)

jstevens4 said:


> Hi all, I’m looking for a captive bred ornate wood turtle. Willing to adopt or buy from a breeder. Thank you!


I went down this path about a year ago with no success. All you'll probably come across are wild caught adult/juveniles. I believe Tortstork has a couple groups now but I'm not sure if they're producing yet. Good luck.


----------



## pacific chelonians (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a 1.2 group of captive bred proven breeders and two more females that are captive raised


----------



## jstevens4 (Mar 17, 2021)

How old are your females?


----------



## pacific chelonians (Mar 17, 2021)

I don’t know their exact age but if I had to guess probably around seven years old


----------



## jstevens4 (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay, thanks. Can you please share the breeder info? We currently have a set up for a young turtle and would prefer that. However, I will talk to my daughter about an older female. Thank you!


----------



## pacific chelonians (Mar 17, 2021)

I have babies too [email protected]


----------



## jstevens4 (Mar 17, 2021)

Great, I sent you an email.


----------



## ikaklins (Mar 18, 2021)

In Central Massachusetts, I know a reptile shop owner who has a large colony of excellent captive breds of the Nicaraguan subspecies. Call Brian at (508) 832-3344 and tell him you were referred by Ivor.

https://www.quora.com/What-type-of-...appened-once-in-the-whole-history-of-aviation


----------



## ikaklins (Mar 18, 2021)

Sorry for the quora link - a mistake and not relevant - though it is reptile related and pretty amusing


----------



## ikaklins (Mar 18, 2021)

ikaklins said:


> Sorry for the quora link - a mistake and not relevant - though it is reptile related and pretty amusing


----------



## jstevens4 (Mar 23, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I have babies too [email protected]



hi, I’ve tried emailing you about shipping dates. Not sure if you’ve checked your email or not.


----------

